

Ruby-traileraddict: easily display movie previews in your application - aarongough

http://github.com/aarongough/ruby-traileraddict
======
aarongough
This is a fairly simple wrapper around the TrailerAddict 'API' that makes it
possible to get the trailer embed code for a movie automatically.

Their normal API interface requires that you supply the movie's 'tag' which is
a TrailerAddict specific string that may or may not be similar to the move
title.

Suggestions and constructive criticism welcomed!

